# Good and not so good interior features of the b14...



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Likes
-I like the auto down driver side window button (for lack of better words)
-Good placement of the hazard and rear defrost buttons 
-Good AC and Heat controls
-I like having a lever to push to open the gas tank door

Yea pretty lame

Dislikes
-The placement of the cupholder sucks
-My knob to adjust the side mirrors must be broken cause it blows
-No tach
-No center arm rest
-No lights at night for the auto shifter (not that it really matters, but i still don't understand why they arent their, or are mine just broken?)


I don't know why i really wrote this, i was just thinking about it while driving home from my g/f's house

Anyone else feel free to chime in with your likes and dislikes...
-


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

i have an auto 96 200 and..

i agree with all you likes, and the cupholder dislike. But in my car the side mirror adjustment works, i have a tach, i got the armrest, and my lights on the shifter work 

what i really want is the G20 instrument cluster with the shifter position indicator.

hehe im board too: (my car)


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
All your dislikes can be fixed. In fact, they were the first things I adjusted when I started 'adjusting' my car.

Seth


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Care to share how to fix the mirror adust knob and the lightless auto shifter?


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

I hate that my elbow hits the sidebolster in my dad's B14 when I shift into second.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
The auto shifter uses a 194 bulb. As for the mirrir controls, if the joystoick is definately dead (and it isn`t an electrical gremlin or loose wire or fuse), get one at a junk yard.

Seth


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

I wish they sold the armrest in the tan color. They only have grey and black.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

i think they need all four windows auto and the cup holder sucks also i dont like the visors mine r falling apart ineed new ons and the material is comeing off the celing


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

G_Funk013 said:


> *I wish they sold the armrest in the tan color. They only have grey and black. *


when i bought my armrest they told me they only have gray and brown. i made him re-check and he found me the black one i wanted listed under the 1999.5 sentra. i'm not sure what the brown would look like, but i would think nissan made armrests to match the 3 existing interior colors......

call up your local parts dept. and make em check..


----------

